# What size bike for a guy 6'4



## lacofdfireman (May 2, 2010)

I'm going between 6'4 and 6'5 and 240lbs looking to get back into another bike... I have had a Custom Strong bike in the past but sold it due to a tailbone injury. I have a 34" inseam and won't be going the custom route this time around. What is the typical size of a bike I should be looking for. Not a racer, just a recreational rider and a few Sprint Tri's here and there. I am 40 years old and not a flexible as I use to be so I don't want a real aggressive riding position. I will do mostly 20-50 mile rides with a few longer throughout the year. I have a $2k budget and will buy used because I think you get alot more bang for your buck that way. I would like to get something full Ultegra at least in that price range. So what size range do you think I would fall in? I know it's very subjective because everyone is different but it seems alot of bike manufactures are making bikes in the S, M L, XL categories nowadays. Any help?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm your size / inseam I ride a 61 cm Merckx MXL
for a guy your size there is no better bike
tough to find though
for a Trek or Bianchi you'd be a 63


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You'll want a tall head tube - something like a 61cm Specialized Roubaix for example. You should already know a lot about your fit and size requirements from your previous custom build. Glad to hear that you are back into cycling after your injury.


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

Take a look at Ridley. I'm 6'-5'' and ride an XL 60 c. toptube and 23c head tube I even had to cut the fork to get a good fit.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Just use the competitive cyclist fit calculator. Alternatively, you could use the following. It gets my measurements pretty close. The inputs will surprise you! It also accounts for flexibility.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=51071&hilit=fit+calculator


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I am 6'4 with a 34" inseam. I have had a 61 Scott, 62 Trek, and 63 Cdale.

My FUJI Roubaix 64cm is the best fit I have had. I ride at least 20 miles everyday because of it.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

More than any other measurement, I would say that the top tube length is the most important. I can stand over most anything, but I can't move the saddle back forever if the TT is too short.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I completely agree that top-tube length is important. At 6'5" if I size up correctly for my height, I have the converse problem of the top tube being too long! After setting saddle position, one would then compensate with stem length for this up to a point. The thing that struck me about the OP was the mention of back problems and flexibility which makes me think that a big concern is getting the bars up high enough (ideally without a ridiculous stem or use of spacers).


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

If your custom frame fit you well, why not use the specs from it to find something similar in a stock bike?


----------

